# another newby to the site



## tadsdad (Oct 1, 2011)

Just saying hi, and been raising tifton 44 for the fifth year. We have no livestock so it's being raised for market, so far but you never know.Total acreage is somewhere around 1000, but only working about 225 acreages that have been sprigged with bermuda and another 200 or so undeveloped and the rest is timber and cutover.Running mostly john deere equipment with a couple of pieces of other equipment. btw we are in the south, Mississippi, and yep it has been an incredibly dry season but we are finishing up on a third cutting.


----------



## geiselbreth (Feb 21, 2010)

on my 4 cut 007 digging a lake for irrigation next year central ms


----------

